# Looking for an rp partner over Discord [FxF, FxM, Plot Based RP]



## PercyD (May 1, 2019)

Might as well update my roleplay search~.

So I'm looking for 1x1 rps over discord as well! NSFW, SFW, but mainly some good story and good characters. 
Genres I'm interested in:

Eldritch horror- 'unspeakable' and science fictiony extreme dark fantasy. It's fun. Think of FranBo, Sally Face, Danny Darko

Occult an Dark Fantasy- Think of Constantine (bad but its my kind of bad, okay?), Darkworld
Post Apocolyptic Dystopias
High Fantasy and Folklore
Science Fiction and [X]Punk-

Historical Fiction combined with any of the items above!

So some rules:

I don't roleplay my sona. Self inserts actually make me a little uncomfortable as I like to focus on the story. If you rp your sona, thats fine- just there is a difference between roleplay and admin interactions.

In the same vein:* I only roleplay in 3rd person.*
I *only *do paragraph rp. A paragraph is at least 3 sentences. I just find that when people give me a lot of one lines frequently, the story usually dies. Roleplay is a two person effort!
No godmoding. Don't roleplay my character. You have free reign over the setting they are in, however. Keep it interesting.
I do NSFW, but I'm particular. All rules above apply as well, but there are some topics I don't roleplay. Ask me for my f-list-

Once you read this, and if you're interested, you can message me for my discord. c:


----------



## PercyD (Dec 3, 2019)

This is an old thread, buuuut, I'm looking again. c:
The rules, genres and such are the same.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm interested! I never did Eldritch horror but I think I can fit in my horror character in it


----------



## PercyD (Dec 4, 2019)

Battle Foxxo said:


> I'm interested! I never did Eldritch horror but I think I can fit in my horror character in it


Ooo, neato. Send me a PM then. c:


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Dec 5, 2019)

A question: How thicc does the plot have to be?


----------



## PercyD (Dec 5, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> A question: How thicc does the plot have to be?


Meaty, preferably--
Though I don't do indepth plot things. I just start out with a barebones structure  (genre>setting>scenario>characters) and work around that.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 8, 2019)

I don't use my female characters often, in fact not at all, I think it could be fun to do something fxf if you'd like.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Dec 8, 2019)

Hmmmm, I might be interested in the thingy if I had more details (characters and whatnot)


----------



## PercyD (Dec 8, 2019)

Limedragon27 said:


> I don't use my female characters often, in fact not at all, I think it could be fun to do something fxf if you'd like.


Hit me with a DM then!


----------



## PercyD (Dec 8, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Hmmmm, I might be interested in the thingy if I had more details (characters and whatnot)


We can hash out the details in DMs if you like.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 30, 2020)

Dusting this off again~. P much everything is the same though.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Feb 2, 2020)

I'd love to rp with you.


----------



## PercyD (Feb 2, 2020)

Coltshan000 said:


> I'd love to rp with you.


Sure, DM me =u=/


----------

